# Ferrets biting necks



## Spamhead49

Hello, 

I have 2 unneutered male ferrets who are both approx 6 months old and have been with each other since birth, as they were fathered by the same ferret. 
Recently both ferrets have begun to bite and hold on to each others necks at night time. I have witnessed both ferrets doing the same thing to the other on separate occasions. 
One ferret seemed to do this to the other sometime ago but this stopped after a short time. I put this down to the biting ferret showing and achieving dominance when both were younger. 
I wondered if anyone had any thoughts on why both ferrets have started displaying this behaviour again. Neither ferret seems too worried or phased when they are being bitten. The bigger, more dominant ferret (who displayed this behaviour previously), does seem to bite harder than the other who now has a small sore area on his neck. 
Could both ferrets be reaching sexual maturity and in a form of 'heat'? If so, how long should i expect this behaviour to last? 
The ferrets only tend to bite each other in this way at night, when they've been put to bed, either before they go to sleep or when they wake up. 
They also seem to be fixated when in this biting stance and dont let go of the other ferrets neck even when i approach and open their cage and try to coax/talk them off of the other. 

Any thoughts on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## DKDREAM

Both boys are coming into season and will remain in season until September, the will keep "Mating" each other to the point both necks will become sore,scabby and bleeding or possibly the more they get into season eve fight and kill each other.

My advice is :: 

Either seperate both boys and let them live solo (If you want to keep them entire) 

Or

Neuter both boys Asap then this should stop after the hormones have settled.


----------

